# Suitable tank for a biotope?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't set my big tank up until we move, but it's lots of fun to day dream about what I'd like to do with it!

It's a 65 gallon tall tank, and I was thinking of doing a biotope. My husband loves the "lake bottom" looking tanks, and the Amazon biotope would rock for that! .... but not sure if that would work since it's a tall tank. Was thinking I could use some tall growing plants in the back, shorter ones in the front, and a tall piece of Amazon type drift wood......Any ideas? :fish9:

Also thinking of maybe doing a riparium or paludarium if a biotope isn't possible, but not sure if that will work either since it's a thin tank.... and those require a completely different filtering, lighting and covering system.

Thanks for any tips!

*I realize this could also be in the Freshwater DIY section, but I put it here, since I may just need tips on stocking the tank if it's not suitable for what I want to use it for. If it really is in the wrong section, could someone kindly move it for me? Sorry - and thanks!*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A plant that works real well with a tall tank is the Giant Val. Dwarf Swordplants would look good in the foreground. Angels like a tall tank. Perfect companion fishes would be Marble Hatchets, Cardinal Tetras and large Corys. These fishes would all do fine with a biotype of soft, acid water (Amazon). All of these fishes need good, clean water to thrive (low Nitrates).


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I dont know if you have been to this forum but they have a whole section on ripariums


Ripariums - APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> A plant that works real well with a tall tank is the Giant Val. Dwarf Swordplants would look good in the foreground. Angels like a tall tank. Perfect companion fishes would be Marble Hatchets, Cardinal Tetras and large Corys. These fishes would all do fine with a biotype of soft, acid water (Amazon). All of these fishes need good, clean water to thrive (low Nitrates).



Wow, those fish sound great! (And they are all Amazonian?) Also, if I don't have soft, acidic water, is there a way to make the water soft and acidic? I will look up the Giant Val. as well for sure! I know I like the sword plants, so that would be cool!

I will also check out that riparium website.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bowbass (Mar 23, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> A plant that works real well with a tall tank is the Giant Val. Dwarf Swordplants would look good in the foreground. Angels like a tall tank. Perfect companion fishes would be Marble Hatchets, Cardinal Tetras and large Corys. These fishes would all do fine with a biotype of soft, acid water (Amazon). All of these fishes need good, clean water to thrive (low Nitrates).




Hey,
The width from front to back should not effect the biotope you are lookig at. Where I have run into problems with that measurement is when you are doing a fast moving stream or river bioptope. And there are many different types of those. They all have one thing in com mon though. The best scenario is water flows quickly in from one end and is then taken back from the opposite end to be moved through again.
The problem is that you can have a tank churning away with lots of currents and movements (which is great if you are doing something like an under the water fall type pool effct biotpoe) but that's not the stream bioptope. In order to get that effect you need a return sysytem that can easily return the water back to the IN end to shoot it through again. I've found that the best way is to design a return system along the back wall using sponge material ( SWISS TROPICAL.com a solid piece of glass/plexi board. This will make thye depth even less. Personally I like a deep tank. 
The amazon/african/American native (not stream dwellers) like H formosa, pygmy sunfish, golden dwarf killis will be fine. 
They are designing and selling alternative depth tanks now. I saw a 4'x4'x2' tall tank at one of the volume chain stores the other day. If they had gone for one that was 3' deep that would be a tank I would try.

There are some really good sources, books and web sites that can help you out. Try the following web sites for some additional fish ideas. Some of the fish are not South American (which in itself has a great numder of biotopes) but you could mix easily. These are very high quality fih also.
[url=http://www.franksaquarium.com]Frank's Aquarium-Freshwater Crustaceans, Hillstream Fishes, Gobies, and more
wwwballsaqutics.com
www.apistosguys.com.

I think that last one is correct, if not you can find them easily on Aquabid.com

Be blessed,
"One mans fish is another man's bait"

Steve "Bowbass" Bowman


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! I shall check out the sites!


----------

